

Samsung all set to beat Apple with Retina-Resolution Tablet in Feb'12[Exclusive] - infogaufire
http://zuvvu.com/article.php?id=819f46e52c25763a55cc642422644317

======
jws
Lots of rumor in that article, but it should easily be possible. Samsung can
launch with an item that can only be produced in small quantities. Apple can't
go iPad retina display until they can produced in huge quantities.

There was a similar effect during the Macintosh clone period. As Motorola
would tick out faster processors, the cloners would launch as soon as they
could get silicon, meanwhile Apple had to wait until they could get enough
processors stockpiled and the Motorola's production rate up enough to support
a new Apple model. It created a market where the cloners were perceived as the
higher performance machines and Apple was always late to the party.

~~~
infogaufire
jws : Your point about Samsung's ability (or rather say safe play) to produce
& launch in small quantities is absolutely spot on. That's what makes me
(personally) very bullish about Samsung's future prospects in Tab market.

------
sigzero
Why do I doubt Samsung's ability to pull that off?

~~~
mcantelon
There's doesn't seem to be a reason to doubt it to me. Samsung has emerged as
a top-tier player in the mobile and consumer electronic world.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Apple has been producing retina displays for their phones for almost 2 years
now. And they are able to produce them in large quantities.

Meanwhile, if we consider SUB-pixel density and not just pixel density
(because creating that many elements and maintaining quality is going to be
hard) then it is not clear that anyone else has the ability to even
manufacture a similar screen at any sort of commercial level.

~~~
bryanlarsen
LG makes the iPhone 4 screen, not Apple.

------
dlehman
Be great if this was true. Hope it doesn't have a 2-hour battery life though.

~~~
infogaufire
Yea..b8ry has always been an issue. But I hope, samsung will definitely be
working on this issue. Lets just hope that Samsung make this thing true.

